
I don't have an account and want to request all personal data stored by Facebook - koolba
https://www.facebook.com/help/103846099705922?helpref=faq_content
======
koolba
This came up during today's hearing. Apparently this page links to another
page[1] that asks you to log into your Facebook account which you obviously
don't have.

 _META_ : The original title is " _I don 't have a Facebook account and would
like to request all personal data stored by Facebook._" which I reworded
slightly to fit into the HN title char limit.

[1]:
[https://www.facebook.com/help/contact/180237885820953](https://www.facebook.com/help/contact/180237885820953)

------
tk75x
To get to the actual form, you need to select "This does not answer my
question" at the bottom, then more options will show up.

